# Very Small Offices



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi folks

Does anyone know a source (building, area, agent) for very small, that is 250-400 sq ft, fitted offices. I am setting up a new business (which had to be non-free zone, as I'm doing B2C sales) and have to have an office lease and DEWA account before I can get a general trading license. 

The only small offices I can find tend to be either serviced (no DEWA) or in parts of Dubai I don't want to be or can't be (Deira, Bur Dubai, JLT, DIFC - the latter of which would be fine, but not possible for non-financial business, or so I am told). Even in business bay I can't really find much below 600 sq ft, and many shell and core rather than fitted

Ideally I'd like to be in downtown, SZR, business bay, DIFC area. Anyone got any advice? I'm at my wits end!


(yes, I know a lot of people just sign a "for license only" dummy lease and set up elsewhere, but I'd rather not go down that road)


----------



## Sheldor85 (Jan 17, 2013)

DOZ Dubai outsource zone, near Dubai academic city, there is a complex of studios and offices there called al sheeba


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Whats the estimated rent expense ur willing to shell out?


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Luckily I found out that I was told wrong, and most serviced offices are fine. I looked at
- Sentinel in H (monarch) hotel on SZR
- servecorp in Emirates Towers
- 2 companies in Fairmont
- MyOffice in Emaar Boulevard Plaza

Prices varied from about 9000-1100 pm for a roughly 200sq ft office. Sentinel probably best value.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

celticcavegirl said:


> Luckily I found out that I was told wrong, and most serviced offices are fine. I looked at
> - Sentinel in H (monarch) hotel on SZR
> - servecorp in Emirates Towers
> - 2 companies in Fairmont
> ...


Regus Business Centres in Dubai Festival City, Green Community or Burjuman Tower tend to be expensive but well-equipped. The offices are varying sizes, but the facilities have nice lounges and conference rooms with video conference capability. Most firms I think spend no more than 2-3 years in those facilities before they figure out whether they will stay permanently or close up shop.

We spent 2 years in a somewhat cramped Regus 2-room office in Abu Dhabi at Al Bateen (near our main client's offices both in Al Bateen and next to AD Marina Mall) till we found a larger office in the centre of AD in a brand new building for the same price. But of course we had to buy furniture, set up Internet and phone, buy stuff for the pantry, get our own office supplies and copier, etc. It was a breeze by comparison being at Regus, except our new place actually includes proper underground parking spaces (which you pay through the nose for with Regus).


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

You can find small office spaces in karama.


----------

